# Need to answer a call...



## RoyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

The screen cracked and I cannot use it at all. Unlike any other cell I've had, instead of the screen working with a crack and a little ink blotch popping up to the top, the thing doesn't even turn on. I can't touch anything to make it work, for example answering calls.

My question is - is there anyway to answer a phone call from the keyboard when the phone rings?


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

You should call Verizon and ask for a replacement. It is free and takes like 3 days.


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

RoyJ said:


> The screen cracked and I cannot use it at all. Unlike any other cell I've had, instead of the screen working with a crack and a little ink blotch popping up to the top, the thing doesn't even turn on. I can't touch anything to make it work, for example answering calls.
> 
> My question is - is there anyway to answer a phone call from the keyboard when the phone rings?


Have you tried sliding the phone open when a call is incoming? If I remember correctly, I was playing around with some stuff that that would cause the phone to answer the call and put it on speaker.


----------



## RoyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Skylinez said:


> Have you tried sliding the phone open when a call is incoming? If I remember correctly, I was playing around with some stuff that that would cause the phone to answer the call and put it on speaker.


I tried sliding it open, I tried hitting the Enter button...I tried using the number keys to try to dial a number and make an outgoing call and nothing. Damn.


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

RoyJ said:


> I called them. They said that because it had a cracked screen if I send it back I will be charged the full retail price of the phone. $410 I believe.
> I tried sliding it open, I tried hitting the Enter button...I tried using the number keys to try to dial a number and make an outgoing call and nothing. Damn.


Here's another option for you if you do not want to complain at Verizon for a new one:
I got my strat from cowboom.com for $150. As long as you get one that is a 6 rating or up the phone is pretty much brand new. I bought a 7 rating listing and my phone still had plastic covers on it. I see a few 6 rating listings on there right now.


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

RoyJ said:


> I called them. They said that because it had a cracked screen if I send it back I will be charged the full retail price of the phone. $410 I believe.
> I tried sliding it open, I tried hitting the Enter button...I tried using the number keys to try to dial a number and make an outgoing call and nothing. Damn.


Apparently there's an option in the call settings that lets you slide the phone open to answer a call. Mine was on by default and I can just open the phone when someone calls and it answers and puts it on speaker. I do not need to touch anything. Maybe for some reason you have that turned off









To dial a number you would have to be able to see the screen. I can manage to dial someone using only the keyboard but I have to be in the dialer app. You could try this to get into the dialer app but I am not sure if it will work:
- Slide open the phone (hopefully you didn't have a lock screen)
- Press the search key
- Type dialer, wait a second or two
- Press down 4 times
- Press enter
Once in the dialer app you should be able to just type a number and then hit enter to dial.


----------



## RoyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

lecapitan said:


> Apparently there's an option in the call settings that lets you slide the phone open to answer a call. Mine was on by default and I can just open the phone when someone calls and it answers and puts it on speaker. I do not need to touch anything. Maybe for some reason you have that turned off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah for some reason it doesn't answer when I slide it open. I don't have a screen lock either. Plus it was completely new out of the box when it happened. I skipped adding my google account, etc. I don't think there's an issue with the speakers at all because I can hear the boot animation sound when it powers on, plus about 20 text message tones after it boots. I'm going to try that workaround for dialing outgoing calls right now...hold up.

Not working.









I tried keying down only once, twice, three, four and five times, just for shits and giggles. None worked. I tried dialing my brothers cell which is right next to me. No dice.

Thankfully a good friends girlfriend is close to someone who works at a cell phone repair shop and she talked to him for me. With the friend of a friend discount I can get my screen replaced for $50. Looks like that's how this is going to play out.

Thanks for trying to help guys. 

EDIT: My phone must have sustained some other damages besides the screen. When I slide it open it doesn't answer the incoming call on speaker unless you slide it open when it first rings, then slide it shut, then slide it open again. lolz


----------

